# climbing tactics question



## vinnyp (Apr 3, 2008)

Something i don't get is how a team helps a rider when climbing... i'm not talking about club races but the pro cyclists tackling the alps.

I completely understand how they help on flat stages in terms of conserving energy for a rider, but if a rider is being attacked climbing Alp d'huez for example and he has no team mates around him, how is that a disadvantage, isn't it just down to individual climbing ability? 

How can a team mate help you get back in touch with the attackers?

Thanks.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

vinnyp said:


> Something i don't get is how a team helps a rider when climbing... i'm not talking about club races but the pro cyclists tackling the alps.
> 
> I completely understand how they help on flat stages in terms of conserving energy for a rider, but if a rider is being attacked climbing Alp d'huez for example and he has no team mates around him, how is that a disadvantage, isn't it just down to individual climbing ability?
> 
> ...



A few way a teammate can help

A) Assitance: the team mate can give the leader wheel alot faster than a team car can in some cases so it good to have a team mate with for that.

B) if the the finish is after the climb say in the valley on the other side then the team mate can pull then.

C) Any speed above 15 mph drafting does help and if there is any wind on teh climb a team mate can provide shelter.

D) Pacing I know at least for me I can climb much faster on someones wheel than alone so in races I find a good climber before big hills and try and hold on.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

its like pacing in a marathon, they helpers pace a rider up the climb, also they set a high pace on a climb that discourages others from attacking.


----------



## vinnyp (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome, thanks alot guys!


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

I wonder if any team will try pulling the leader guy with an invisible rope.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

edhchoe said:


> I wonder if any team will try pulling the leader guy with an invisible rope.



that one team got busted when a spectator ran across the street ahead of the leader and got clotheslined.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Depends on who's in the group, but*

keep in mind that the rider without team mates might have to answer every attack himself, which makes it very easy for several riders to 'work him over.' It's a bit like one person getting beat up by three thugs taking turns.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

wim said:


> which makes it very easy for several riders to 'work him over.'


No doubt, watch yesterday's Tour Stage... 
Frank Schlek got worked by Saunier Duval on the way up Hautacam.. Perfect example of what you were stating...


----------

